# Always do your own DNA test



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Devious nurse Charmaine Wilson fools man into thinking he had fathered a baby with her | Daily Mail Online


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Another real life story ripped from a soap opera.

I don't know how it is in UK but if this was the US the poor sap would still be on the hook for child support for 16 more years. Then probably college tuition too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

It did happen. Just recently in the papers, I read the mother named a guy she knew who was not the father. He's in hock for years of child support. He has DNA evidence now showing the kid's not his.

The judge refused to listen because the poor guy did not know legal procedures...

He's still fighting. The amount is in the tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I don't know how it is in UK but if this was the US the poor sap would still be on the hook for child support for 16 more years. Then probably college tuition too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not necessarily. Most States have reformed presumed paternity. Most give men a legal means to challenge the birth certificate later.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Q tip said:


> It did happen. Just recently in the papers, I read the mother named a guy she knew who was not the father. He's in hock for years of child support. He has DNA evidence now showing the kid's not his.
> 
> The judge refused to listen because the poor guy did not know legal procedures...
> 
> He's still fighting. The amount is in the tens of thousands of dollars.


That is due to a Sam Nunn bill. Its a federal law that needs to change. Once a child support payment becomes past due, it is never forgiveable. His only recourse is suing her for fraud.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Another good reason to do DNA match at any birth. I was accidentally switched at birth. My real parents are billionaires. I panhandle in NYC.


----------

